# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  Lanzamiento de una gran ofensiva contra la fiebre aftosa

## Bruno Cillóniz

*El objetivo es un control progresivo de la enfermedad a nivel mundial*   _El control de la fiebra aftosa protegerá a los pequeños ganaderos_  *23 de julio de 2009, Roma* - La FAO y la Organización Mundial de Sanidad Mundial (OIE, con sede en París) han lanzado una amplia ofensiva destinada a controlar la fiebre aftosa a nivel mundial.   La iniciativa, presentada y respaldada en una reciente Conferencia Mundial sobre la fiebre aftosa convocada por ambos organismos y que tuvo lugar en Asunción (Paraguay), supone el lanzamiento de un programa a nivel global para el control progresivo de la fiebre aftosa.   Su implementación se llevará a cabo dentro del Marco mundial para el control progresivo de las enfermedades transfronterizas de los animales, firmado por la FAO y la OIE en 2004.   "La situación de la fiebre aftosa a nivel mundial merece la atención de la comunidad internacional y de los donantes y necesita ser controlada en su origen y paso a paso", aseguró el Jefe veterinario de la FAO, Joseph Domenech.   *Necesario un enfoque a nivel regional*   La fiebre aftosa atraviesa con facilidad las fronteras nacionales, con lo que requiere un enfoque a nivel regional e internacional, de forma similar a otra iniciativa liderada con éxito por la FAO: el Programa Mundial de _Erradicación_ de la Peste Bovina (GREP, por sus siglas en inglés). Lanzado en 1994, este programa ha llevado a la erradicación de una devastadora enfermedad para el ganado.   Los programas regionales contra la fiebre aftosa reflejan el contexto y la diversidad local - hay diversos tipos de virus de la enfermedad circulando en diferentes regiones - y servirán como base para definir una campaña mundial.   Los planes regionales se basarán en el Procedimiento para el Control Progresivo (PCP, por sus siglas en inglés) que promueve la FAO contra la fiebre aftosa y que fue presentado en la reunión de Asunción.   Esta iniciativa proporciona un marco para organizar acciones e inversiones a nivel nacional y regional, y mide el progreso de los países participantes con respecto a la enfermedad en una escala del 0 al 5.   *Diferencias por regiones*  En la actualidad existen unos 100 países - de las siete regiones en las que se divide el mundo en relación a la fiebre aftosa - que se encuentran entre los niveles 0-3, mientras que 67 países están entre los niveles 4-5, y han sido certificados como libres de fiebre aftosa por la OIE.   La fiebre aftosa es una enfermedad viral muy contagiosa que afecta a los animales ungulados y se caracteriza por la formación de ampollas y erosiones en boca, nariz, tetillas y pezuñas de los animales afectados.   Aunque no conlleva una elevada mortalidad en reses adultas, la enfermedad provoca graves pérdidas en la producción ganadera y supone una seria amenaza para el comercio internacional.   La enfermedad tiene enormes consecuencias sociales y económicas, con brotes que a menudo afectan durante años a los medios de subsistencia de los ganaderos y familias rurales en muchos países en desarrollo.   Pero la fiebre aftosa amenaza también a los países desarrollados, entre ellos el Reino Unido, Irlanda, Francia y Países Bajos, en donde en 2001 fue necesario eliminar seis millones de animales, con un coste aproximado de entre 11 000 y 12 000 millones de dólares EE.UU. Se tardó ocho meses en eliminar el virus.  *Fuente: FAO*Temas similares: Artículo: Senasa suspende importación de animales y productos de Paraguay susceptibles a fiebre aftosa Artículo: Canadá declara a Perú como zona libre de fiebre aftosa y carne peruana podrá ingresar a ese mercado Perú prevé obtener reconocimiento internacional de erradicación total de fiebre aftosa para año 2014 Vacunarán a bovinos contra fiebre aftosa en cuatro departamentos Vacunarán a bovinos contra fiebre aftosa en cuatro departamentos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Busca evitar transmisión de fiebre aftosa*  *Lima, ago. 07 (ANDINA).-* El Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa) informó hoy que del 11 al 13 de agosto realizará en la frontera con Bolivia un rastreo epidemiológico en ganados vacunos, porcinos y ovinos, con el objetivo de evitar la transmisión en el país de la fiebre aftosa.  
La fiebre aftosa es una de las enfermedades más contagiosas de los mamíferos y puede causar pérdidas económicas muy importantes. Por su naturaleza sumamente contagiosa y su importancia económica es la primera enfermedad de la lista de la Organización Mundial de Sanidad Animal (OIE). 
Según el director ejecutivo del Senasa Puno, Reinaldo Llano, los últimos casos de la fiebre aftosa reportados en Perú fueron en el año 1994.
Entonces se prohibió la comercialización de los animales puesto que los ganados presentaban cojeras, ampollas y, por ende, no podían alimentarse.  
El simulacro de la fiebre aftosa se realizará en diversas localidades de la provincia de Yunguyo (Puno), donde participarán representantes de instituciones ligadas a la sanidad animal de Bolivia, Chile y Perú, dijo a Pachamama Radio. 
Cabe recordar que en el 2007 Perú consolidó su buena condición zoosanitaria al ser reconocido por la OIE como libre de fiebre aftosa sin vacunar en el 88.4 por ciento de su territorio. 
En dicha ocasión se determinaron como zonas libres los departamentos de Amazonas, Loreto, San Martín, Huánuco, Ucayali, Pasco, Junín, Ica, Arequipa, Ayacucho, Huancavelica, Apurímac, Cusco, Puno, Moquegua, Madre de Dios y Tacna. 
Asimismo, el Senasa ha reconocido mediante norma nacional a más del 97.6 por ciento del país como libre de fiebre aftosa en la que no se aplica vacunación, quedando el 2.4 por ciento del territorio con algún signo de dicha enfermedad. 
Las zonas estratégicas que aún faltan liberar se ubican en Tumbes, Piura, la provincia de San Ignacio en Cajamarca y Lima.

----------

